# high nitrite bio spira not working



## drizzit (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a 150 gallon tank and over the last three days, my nitrite levels started to spike. I did a 25% water change and add two paks of bio spira. I checked again this morning and my nitrite levels are off the chart. I cycled the tank for only two weeks. It has now been a month. Is my tank still cycling? What can I do to save my RBs? Please help.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Continental (Nov 4, 2006)

drizzit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 150 gallon tank and over the last three days, my nitrite levels started to spike. I did a 25% water change and add two paks of bio spira. I checked again this morning and my nitrite levels are off the chart. I cycled the tank for only two weeks. It has now been a month. Is my tank still cycling? What can I do to save my RBs? Please help.
> 
> ...


What type of filtration are you using? How many fish are in the tank, size, and what do you feed and how much?Did you notice any cloudy water for any time period? You mention that you let your tank cycle? How? What did you use to help kick start the bacterial process? Also, what substrate if any are you using?


----------



## drizzit (Nov 1, 2006)

Continental said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 150 gallon tank and over the last three days, my nitrite levels started to spike. I did a 25% water change and add two paks of bio spira. I checked again this morning and my nitrite levels are off the chart. I cycled the tank for only two weeks. It has now been a month. Is my tank still cycling? What can I do to save my RBs? Please help.
> 
> ...


What type of filtration are you using? How many fish are in the tank, size, and what do you feed and how much?Did you notice any cloudy water for any time period? You mention that you let your tank cycle? How? What did you use to help kick start the bacterial process? Also, what substrate if any are you using?
[/quote]

I have a magnum 350 and a fluval 400. There are 14 2in RB's, 2 3in pacus, 4 tiger barbs, 4 chinese alge eaters, and two crabs. I feed the RBs beefheart or halabit twice a day and the tiger barbs bloodworms. My water started to look a little greenm but not really cloudy. As far as cycling, I used bio zyme and put the tiger barbs in there. As far as substrate, I have natural looking gravel that I got at pet smart medium size. The lady I bought the tank from told me to use under gravel filters to hold the bacteria in. Is this good? The plates are under the gravel, but not hooked up.


----------



## Continental (Nov 4, 2006)

drizzit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 150 gallon tank and over the last three days, my nitrite levels started to spike. I did a 25% water change and add two paks of bio spira. I checked again this morning and my nitrite levels are off the chart. I cycled the tank for only two weeks. It has now been a month. Is my tank still cycling? What can I do to save my RBs? Please help.
> 
> ...


What type of filtration are you using? How many fish are in the tank, size, and what do you feed and how much?Did you notice any cloudy water for any time period? You mention that you let your tank cycle? How? What did you use to help kick start the bacterial process? Also, what substrate if any are you using?
[/quote]

I have a magnum 350 and a fluval 400. There are 14 2in RB's, 2 3in pacus, 4 tiger barbs, 4 chinese alge eaters, and two crabs. I feed the RBs beefheart or halabit twice a day and the tiger barbs bloodworms. My water started to look a little greenm but not really cloudy. As far as cycling, I used bio zyme and put the tiger barbs in there. As far as substrate, I have natural looking gravel that I got at pet smart medium size. The lady I bought the tank from told me to use under gravel filters to hold the bacteria in. Is this good? The plates are under the gravel, but not hooked up.
[/quote]

Things that I would do:
1. Cut down on your feeding to once a day and make sure you take out any left over food. 
2. Do another 25% water change and continue to do so every 3-4 days until your levels come in check.
3. Remove and clean your sponges in your Fluval, but leave your Magnum alone, as you still need the beneficial bacteria in there. 
4. Do not use any more of any chemical to increase your bacteria load as you may also get an amonia spike, which will result in clouded eyes of your fish. 
5. Green water is the result of a few things, but all relates to a bacterial bloom in the tank. Some reasons may be exposure to direct/indirect sunlight, and the tank having too high of an initial bio load and the filters, substrate and water could not initially handle it. It will stabilize over time. Don't panic as you have to remember that where your fish originate from, the water is not exactly pristine and they can handle a slightly higher level of nitrtaes, but not an abnormally high level of amonia. 
6. You have to keep an eye on your flow out of your filters. If you are using filter floss, and even sponges, you have to remember that without proper cleaning every 2-3 months at least, they become nitrtae factories from taking in left over food, and fish waste. Yes, you are seeing your tank still in a cycling process , but again, don't panic.
7. Sometimes an internal over flow box with some filter floss and a power head to expel the water out through the bottom helps as it will help to eliminate any proteins off the surface ( that stuff that looks like an oil slick on top when feeding meats/fish etc) which can increase the entire bio load in the tank and cause your levels to sky rocket.
8. Get rid of the under gravel filter. Unlike a marine tank where you may have things such as bristle worms to eat any left over food or decaying fish on the bottom, you really have nothing but the bacteria living in your substrate. Food that works it's way down through the gravel and below the plates just gets trapped, and also becomes a nitrate factory. Also, in a tank that size I would recommend putting in a corner power head, such as a Seio, to increase your flow and prevent any dead spots in your tank..
9. Buy a python and use it to vacuum your gravel when you do routine water changes.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Did you throw in 2 3oz packs or 2 1oz packs. Each ounce treats only 30 gallons. In your case i would just throw in some predissolved salt to help your fish through the nitrite portion. 1 tsp is good for 300 gallons. You can dilute any ammonia/nitrite concentration via water changes but always maintain that salt level in tank. Nothing much you can do but wait it out. If you can get a hold of a sponge that is established w/ bacteria, place it in the filter. Check out your lfs. Bio Spira is not an overnight magic potion. Does cut cycling time imo to about 1/3 the time. You're caught between a rock and hard place: If you cut down on feedings you most likely lose some juvi's to cannibalism. This will definitely take some work on your part. Good luck


----------



## drizzit (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Dr. Giggles and Continental for all the advice. I will do another water change when I get home and add some salt. One last question, I turned my UV off because the Bio Spira pack said to, but for how long? I will kept you posted on how it goes.

Thanks again, 
Jason


----------

